# This is something I did not know.............



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

How about you? Did you know this?

The overwhelming majority of Hurthle cell carcinoma is not iodine avid, so I-131 is ineffective in treating or diagnosing metastatic disease. Prognosis depends mainly on extent of disease ..................................

Read the whole abstract; this is important stuff here.........

http://www.med.harvard.edu/JPNM/TF99_00/Nov23/WriteUp.html

This is shocking that RAIU is of no value diagnosing this. Lord have mercy!~ 
Wonder how many doctors know or don't know this?

Your feedback, please?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Very interesting! I was not aware of this!! I think that not many endocrinologists are up to date on Hurthe cell. I had to insist on my TT after my biopsy showed Hurthle cell changes and my endo was unimpressed. They need to have more education regarding this cell type!


----------

